# What are summers like in Arkansas?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What are summers like in Arkansas? I'm assuming hot and humid but does it stay that way all summer?

How long is it hot? May-September? April-October?

I'm looking for a place to retire and the heat and humidity just drains me but that might be because our temperature and humidity fluctuates so much that my body can't adjust fast enough before the next change. I lived in AL when I was in my mid-30's and it wasn't too bad even without air conditioning but it stayed hot and humid all summer plus I was in my mid-30's.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Best bet in my opinion would be to check accuweather.com and look at the weather for whichever region/city and see what the hi and lo plus humidity/etc.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Long, hot and humid. Usually starts in May and goest through September. Whats really annoying is the usual summer droughts. Makes gardening a hassle, but unless it really gets super dry in August/September like some years, the humidity remains and nights dont cool off. I suspect I would be happier in high desert area where nights cool way down. But I like vegetation so put up with humidity.


----------



## Living4ALiving (Jun 2, 2015)

I live in central Arkansas, it is hot and humid. We have short fall and spring weather. I don't mind it but I don't have any medical issues. We have decent amounts of rain but we have been in dry conditions and burn bans before. Northern Arkansas isn't as humid. I love it here but could be that I am use to it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I lived in AL without air conditioning and did just fine. I was much younger then but I think a more important point was that the temperature and humidity didn't fluctuate. When it got hot and humid it stayed hot and humid so a person's body could adjust.

One other point. I moved from AK to AL so I went from very little humidity and a high of 75 degrees to 100% humidity and 95 degrees EVERY DAY.


----------



## Eftin (Jun 7, 2015)

When I lived in the northwest corner of Arkansas, the heat, humidity, and especially biting bugs starting in early May were horrible beyond belief. I can't tell you how long into the fall it lasts, because I couldn't stand it anymore and left.


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Eftin said:


> When I lived in the northwest corner of Arkansas, the heat, humidity, and especially biting bugs starting in early May were horrible beyond belief. I can't tell you how long into the fall it lasts, because I couldn't stand it anymore and left.


Where did you go when you left? Are you happy there?


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I hear people complain about humidity all the time. It's nothing compared to what it was in Wisconsin...even the heat is manageable here. 104 feels like the mid to upper 80's in Wisconsin. Maybe it's just me, but my wife and son say the same thing, as well as the other friends who have moved down here.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

TraderBob said:


> I hear people complain about humidity all the time. It's nothing compared to what it was in Wisconsin...even the heat is manageable here. 104 feels like the mid to upper 80's in Wisconsin. Maybe it's just me, but my wife and son say the same thing, as well as the other friends who have moved down here.


I'm wondering if the high heat and humidity of the south is easier to deal with because it doesn't change for months at a time whereas MN and WI change almost daily so a body doesn't have time to adapt.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

fishhead said:


> I'm wondering if the high heat and humidity of the south is easier to deal with because it doesn't change for months at a time whereas MN and WI change almost daily so a body doesn't have time to adapt.


Not sure, or maybe it was all the lakes up there contributing to the moisture/humidity.

It was in the 90's here again today, but so much nicer than 90 in Wisconsin.

The day we unloaded our moving truck here years ago, it was over 100...we didn't even notice how hot it was until we were in a store listening to people complain.

Probably coming from a very humid place, where you feel weighted down, to here, gave us a skewed perspective.


----------

